# I think i have a bad reputation on here....



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

I think I have a bad reputation on this forum an I think i know why..

1)I have very strong views and opinions when it comes to husbandary
2)I have been taught things probably differently to otehr people and so i may disagree with other members or you may disagree with me - I am only going on what I am taught
3)I have worked with many reptiles and am confident on how things should be done and am confident in my ability and experience which others may doubt etc
4)I dont own as many reptiles as some members and yet people judge experience and knowledge on that and I belive, and have been told, I do know, or at least understand a fair amount beucase all i read about is reptiles, even ones i dont keep - so i get defensive if people try to correct or undermine me.
5)There seem to be other reasons i cant pcik out - maybe you could tell me what they are or what I have done?

I dont mean to argue with people I love reptiles and love talking to people about reptiles, I love keeping and reading about them and helping others etc. I knwo i have a bit of a bad repuation on here and would like to knwo why... I want to improve it - i dont want a baad reputation, I want to be liked and i want people to possibly respect my advice, knowledge and experience - so please can you help me out weather you hate me or not..


thanks!


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

i think you are cool barney:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

BarneyM said:


> I think I have a bad reputation on this forum an I think i know why..
> 
> 1)I have very strong views and opinions when it comes to husbandary
> 2)I have been taught things probably differently to otehr people and so i may disagree with other members or you may disagree with me - I am only going on what I am taught
> ...


 
every one has different opinions on animal husbandry its just everyone seems to think they are right if i may say so as long as your animals are happy and healthy why bother to argue just share your opinions and if people dont like them then its just HARD LINES as long as you give information which has worked for you and it will be up to the person you are helping to choose what they waqnt and prefer there is always a debate somewhere on how to keep your animals 

as long as your methods work gfor you who cares


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Its nothing to do with any of those points! You give out some good info sometimes its just things like when you had a macklotts and within 24hrs you had it up for sale as its snappy yet you advise people with snappy baby boas to let it settle for a week and persevere! you buy and sell animals in a very short space of time and each week you have a different 'speciality'. you made clsoe to 20 threads advertising your ATBs but then you post saying it was a mistake selling them and you regret doing it! I just cant keep up with you! A lot of people disagree with the way you buy and sell animals then contradict your keeping by offering people advice which you dont use yourself.

I understand your tastes changing but maybe you should slow it down a bit with buying and selling. I think you should take time over your decisions when buying further reps, your dwarfs are lovely, stick with them and grow them on and if you want to breed consider doing that in a few years time with them, enjoy keeping them and learning with them! they're beautiful snakes and you're lucky to get hold of them!


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

I like you very much Barney but you are a pain in the backside lol!!! There is a difference between being honest and being blunt/rude and you chop and change your mind about what snakes you want and/or are in to, sooooo aften, I tend to switch off now!

What you need to do is be less black and white about things, have empathy for others. You may not like that particular snake but have the empathy to know that it is very important to the owner. This is not asking you to lie, merely to show discretion.....

We have had this conversation on my forum anyway, so you know what I think.

Just for the record, you are just young and will mellow with time and I think you are a genuine guy, I do like you a lot


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

Roewammi said:


> Its nothing to do with any of those points! You give out some good info sometimes its just things like when you had a macklotts and within 24hrs you had it up for sale as its snappy yet you advise people with snappy baby boas to let it settle for a week and persevere! you buy and sell animals in a very short space of time and each week you have a different 'speciality'. you made clsoe to 20 threads advertising your ATBs but then you post saying it was a mistake selling them and you regret doing it! I just cant keep up with you! A lot of people disagree with the way you buy and sell animals then contradict your keeping by offering people advice which you dont use yourself.
> 
> I understand your tastes changing but maybe you should slow it down a bit with buying and selling. I think you should take time over your decisions when buying further reps, your dwarfs are lovely, stick with them and grow them on and if you want to breed consider doing that in a few years time with them, enjoy keeping them and learning with them! they're beautiful snakes and you're lucky to get hold of them!


 
yeak i know - i made a couple of impulse buys this year and have decided to really go easy to be honest... hink about what i buy more seriously and go from there... what i currently have isnt going anywhere though... :2thumb:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Roewammi said:


> Its nothing to do with any of those points! You give out some good info sometimes its just things like when you had a macklotts and within 24hrs you had it up for sale as its snappy yet you advise people with snappy baby boas to let it settle for a week and persevere! you buy and sell animals in a very short space of time and each week you have a different 'speciality'. you made clsoe to 20 threads advertising your ATBs but then you post saying it was a mistake selling them and you regret doing it! I just cant keep up with you! A lot of people disagree with the way you buy and sell animals then contradict your keeping by offering people advice which you dont use yourself.
> 
> I understand your tastes changing but maybe you should slow it down a bit with buying and selling. I think you should take time over your decisions when buying further reps, your dwarfs are lovely, stick with them and grow them on and if you want to breed consider doing that in a few years time with them, enjoy keeping them and learning with them! they're beautiful snakes and you're lucky to get hold of them!


 



i dont normally get inot these things but i agree with your comment fully.

i remember when you was selling your atbs you asked if i would trade for the egg eater i had, i put her on hold and then you just backed out. 

when you had the macklotts for some reason you pm'd me almost begging for me to buy him.

im with the above i cant keep up with you.

i know i might sell quite a bit, but you dont see me swapping and changing my snakes all the time.

just my view and opinions


daniel


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

Kathryn666 said:


> I like you very much Barney but you are a pain in the backside lol!!! There is a difference between being honest and being blunt/rude and you chop and change your mind about what snakes you want and/or are in to, sooooo aften, I tend to switch off now!
> 
> What you need to do is be less black and white about things, have empathy for others. You may not like that particular snake but have the empathy to know that it is very important to the owner. This is not asking you to lie, merely to show discretion.....
> 
> ...


 
haha yeah i took your advice and now you even catch me calling ball pythons awesome! =O


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

BarneyM said:


> yeak i know - i made a couple of impulse buys this year and have decided to really go easy to be honest... hink about what i buy more seriously and go from there... what i currently have isnt going anywhere though... :2thumb:


 

thats good that you're honest about it and obviously peoples tastes change! buying your dwarfs was a good move by you! dont let them go anywhere! :2thumb:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

The continual chopping and changing of this weeks 'speciality',the claims of experience that don't ring true,the impulse buying of animals then selling within a few days/weeks,rudeness to other members and particularly the bullying of younger members to bolster your own ego.Granted the last one seems to have stopped,but as I skim over your posts now I couldn't say for sure.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

Barry.M said:


> The continual chopping and changing of this weeks 'speciality',the claims of experience that don't ring true,the impulse buying of animals then selling within a few days/weeks,rudeness to other members and particularly the bullying of younger members to bolster your own ego.Granted the last one seems to have stopped,but as I skim over your posts now I couldn't say for sure.


i knwo the impulse buying was wrong and i have stopped that.
i do, in my opinion, have a fair bit of experience. admittedly i only work in a reptile shop but there is a large range of snakes and lizards of varying sizes in there which i get experience with.
i dont belive i am rude to or about other members to be honest... maybe you could pm me such cases so i can see what not to do?


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

I think your quite an interesting character on RFUK, I always check out your threads. 

Don't worry so much.:2thumb:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

cervantes said:


> I think your quite an interesting character on RFUK, I always check out your threads.
> 
> Don't worry so much.:2thumb:


 
woohoo thats ncie to know - well check out the pic threads later got some snake and amphibian pics i am gonan get up haha:notworthy:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

oh barney ive just seen your thread for swapping your el sal dwarf boas, you've put you've been thinking about swapping them for a very long time....youve had them 1 month! dont do it again!


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

Roewammi said:


> oh barney ive just seen your thread for swapping your el sal dwarf boas, you've put you've been thinking about swapping them for a very long time....youve had them 1 month! dont do it again!


 
no no i am getting that locked... i was having a real bad evening but i know thats no excuse :bash:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Roewammi said:


> oh barney ive just seen your thread for swapping your el sal dwarf boas, you've put you've been thinking about swapping them for a very long time....youve had them 1 month! dont do it again!


:lol2: There you go.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I like you because youre changeable and interesting but yes youre a pain in the arse, I agree with kathryn here LOL

but then so am i.. im a huge boil on the bum a LOT

i also do find you a bit hypocritical at times when you give advice.. its like u dish out certain advice but dont take your own.. thats maybe an age thing and u might change from reading this thread who knows ?

apart from that.. you type with your immediate feelings so at times that can mean you have to clear up the mess u make if u insult people... i do this too...

Im trying to change a bit and i hope i have ( even a little)


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> every one has different opinions on animal husbandry its just everyone seems to think they are right if i may say so as long as your animals are happy and healthy why bother to argue just share your opinions and if people dont like them then its just HARD LINES as long as you give information which has worked for you and it will be up to the person you are helping to choose what they waqnt and prefer there is always a debate somewhere on how to keep your animals
> 
> as long as your methods work gfor you who cares


 
apoligies if anyone takes offence to this and if i had a wrong idea of the subject the OP was referring to in general


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

You have been helpful to me numerous times!!!

I don't have any problems with you.


----------



## martynandkirsty (Jan 13, 2008)

you need to find what does it for you and stick with it. i dont think being on here helps when there is so much to chose from but you have to resist and be happy with what you have got.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

martynandkirsty said:


> you need to find what does it for you and stick with it. i dont think being on here helps when there is so much to chose from but you have to resist and be happy with what you have got.


 
i think i love too much and dont have enough moeny or room - bci, sand boas, milk snkaes, kingsnakes and beauty snakes are all quite high on my :flrt: list


----------



## martynandkirsty (Jan 13, 2008)

BarneyM said:


> i think i love too much and dont have enough moeny or room - bci, sand boas, milk snkaes, kingsnakes and beauty snakes are all quite high on my :flrt: list


 most of us are the same i look on here all the time and want want want but you have to be realistic just take your time there is no rush. it also depends what you want out of reptiles but your never going to breed anything if you cant keep them long enough. i understand doing a bit of swipping and swoping to get what you want we all do it but i just think you havent got a clue what you want yet


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

martynandkirsty said:


> most of us are the same i look on here all the time and want want want but you have to be realistic just take your time there is no rush. it also depends what you want out of reptiles but your never going to breed anything if you cant keep them long enough. i understand doing a bit of swipping and swoping to get what you want we all do it but i* just think you havent got a clue what you want yet*


 
i think your right =\


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

At the end of the day Barney, everyone has an opinion on everyone else. But what you have to remember is it's nobody else's business what you buy, keep or sell. They are your animals. Just remember that. 

You need to work with species you are keen on to find out if they really are for you. I went a bit mad with corns, then decided I didn't like them all that much. I only have a couple left. You know I have a weirdo postage stamp collection. Buying one of this and one of that is MUCH more fun than pairs... seriously 

If something isn't for you, pass it on to someone who will be truly passionate about it. I've done that before and feel no shame or regret because I know it was the right decision for myself and for the animals. 

Don't let the arseholes on here dictate to you what you should keep or sell or buy or whatever. It's YOUR choice. Just remember that...


----------



## martynandkirsty (Jan 13, 2008)

well at least you are big enough to start this thread leaving yourself open to allsorts of coments. i respect you for this and that make me like you


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

i like you also..


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Barry.M said:


> :lol2: There you go.


Ohhh...... Barry you can be so cruel sometimes................... :lol2:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

AZUK said:


> Ohhh...... Barry you can be so cruel sometimes................... :lol2:


If I wanted to be cruel Dave I'd post up the PM's I have from him regarding his knowledge of giant snakes!:lol2:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Blimey your up early m8, Sh*t the Bed ? :whistling2:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Its not that i don't like you, its just when you say stuff like "tap-training is for wusses" and stupid comments like that, it makes me wonder how much experience and knowledge you do actually have.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

bradhollands999 said:


> Its not that i don't like you, its just when you say stuff like "tap-training is for wusses" and stupid comments like that, it makes me wonder how much experience and knowledge you do actually have.


That's my standpoint exactly Brad,I have nothing against you Barney as a person,I don't know you at all,and after our PM convo's I helped you with all I could on the questions you had.But I just think you have tried to run before you could walk,so to speak,and when pulled up on this you tried to bluff your way out.But as I have already said,you seem to be making a genuine effort to take advice on board now and more power to you for that.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Personally I don't have anything against you but what the heck is happening with your channel?


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

Barry.M said:


> rudeness to other members.


I don't know if I've come up against you personally Barney but I have seen rudeness from you and you come across as aggressive and arrogant but that's easily done online - all the emoticons in the world can't fix that. 

However, it does mean that I just avoid your posts* now. Which is a shame if you really do offer good advice that I ever needed.

*EDIT - other than this thread that is. I thought you were going to kick off and I love a good debate.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

You told me it wasnt my ATB you were selling when obviously now it was , had i of known id have bought her back as Gerry only kept her a day before swapping and you didnt have her much longer.
Really pee'd me off


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

hi mate. i think your a tool. 

only jokin mate i dont know youat all.

dont feel the need to be judged by people on here. people will only react based on what they know on here. ( says nothing about you as a complete person)

top tip, never make the fish bigger than it is and dont spout when you dont know owt.

it ill always come back and bite you hard.

good luck with your judgements.

mahender


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

kaimarion said:


> Personally I don't have anything against you but what the heck is happening with your channel?


i cant be asked with youtube now


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

rachy said:


> You told me it wasnt my ATB you were selling when obviously now it was , had i of known id have bought her back as Gerry only kept her a day before swapping and you didnt have her much longer.
> Really pee'd me off


 
you sold her - i sold gerry an adult female nicaraguan dwarf boa which he sold a few weeks laterbut i didnt complain it was his choice he bought her off me and if i didnt want her being sold on i shouldnt have made the sale - i accepted that


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

I have to agree with alot of points on here, and I admit sometimes I get really annoyed when reading some of your posts.

TBH I think you have got off lightly, usualy if a member is buying and selling as much as you do they dont last long.

I understand that you are new to reptiles and its easy to get carried away and buy stuff then realise its not for you, most people go through it and its probably the best way of finding what you do like and do what to keep long term, its the novolty value as with anything else in life.
But you do need to try and slow down, keep something for longer than a month, persever after the novolty has worn off etc.

Also the way you respond to some posts I disagree with, you are not an 'expert' because you have kept something in the past for a few days, you may have knowldge and have done plenty of research on the species, which is a good thing, but you need to learn that there is sharing knowledge and then just trying to make yourself look superior, things need to be communicated in the correct way.

Also when you are buying and selling be a bit more careful, there is nothing wrong with it, but some people want thier animals to go to a long term home, and if you are not 100% about keeping the animal for a long time dont buy it.

At the end of the day its a learning curve, just take your time, enjoy the animals you have, dont go looking for more, until you are 100% you want it.

Your not a bad guy, and I think deep down most people like you, but you have a tendancy to irritate with the way you post and talk to people.

I hope you can redeem yourself, good luck mate: victory:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

rachy said:


> You told me it wasnt my ATB you were selling when obviously now it was , had i of known id have bought her back as Gerry only kept her a day before swapping and you didnt have her much longer.
> Really pee'd me off


 
Exactly what I am talking about, you need to be careful about buying and selling, maybe if you make people aware that you may sell it on if you dont get on with it and see what thier response is, people will soon make you aware if they are not happy about that.


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

rachy said:


> You told me it wasnt my ATB you were selling when obviously now it was , had i of known id have bought her back as Gerry only kept her a day before swapping and you didnt have her much longer.
> Really pee'd me off



you have no right to say what happens to your animal after you have sold it because its NOT yours, although you seem to think it is still... hmm
all negative replys to this comment will be thoroughly ignored
and for all to know barney is a very nice person, i know him not just over the internet but in person. things on the internet can just come across wrong even if they arent meant in a bad way.
cheers


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Once someone sells an animal, it's no longer theres. If you don't want an animal you care about being passed from pillar to post, don't sell it. Theres very few people who will keep every single reptile they own for life.


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Once someone sells an animal, it's no longer theres. If you don't want an animal you care about being passed from pillar to post, don't sell it. Theres very few people who will keep every single reptile they own for life.


agreed


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Theres very few people who will keep every single reptile they own for life.


TBH Montage,I doubt there's any,certainly none that have kept for a few years or more.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

retri said:


> I have to agree with alot of points on here, and I admit sometimes I get really annoyed when reading some of your posts.
> 
> TBH I think you have got off lightly, usualy if a member is buying and selling as much as you do they dont last long.
> 
> ...


i wouldnt call myself an expert on any level but i do belive, with some animals i know a fair bit and like to offer advice or my views on it... being an expert would be awesome though but i think i have many more years to go!



jm-ze-b said:


> you have no right to say what happens to your animal after you have sold it because its NOT yours, although you seem to think it is still... hmm
> all negative replys to this comment will be thoroughly ignored
> and for all to know barney is a very nice person, i know him not just over the internet but in person. things on the internet can just come across wrong even if they arent meant in a bad way.
> cheers


 
thanks mate! : victory:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Trouble is when i first saw the thread i was getting my BarryM`S and my BarneyM`s mixed up :lol2: i knew one was ok and the other seemed a bit of an arse so who are you both again?:lol2:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

darwengray said:


> Trouble is when i first saw the thread i was getting my BarryM`S and my BarneyM`s mixed up :lol2: i knew one was ok and the other seemed a bit of an arse so who are you both again?:lol2:


I really f***ing hope not!:bash::bash::bash:





















:lol2: Check the post histories.


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

darwengray said:


> Trouble is when i first saw the thread i was getting my BarryM`S and my BarneyM`s mixed up :lol2: i knew one was ok and the other seemed a bit of an arse so who are you both again?:lol2:


does the awful language not answer you question?? "F***ing hope not" etc


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Barry.M said:


> I really f***ing hope not!:bash::bash::bash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:lol2: i get confused it`s the paint fumes too many M`s


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

jm-ze-b said:


> does the awful language not answer you question?? "F***ing hope not" etc


You should read each of our previous post histories before you make assumptions like that.Please.


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

Barry.M said:


> You should read each of our previous post histories before you make assumptions like that.Please.


sorry im sure your an alright person


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

i dont know much of Barney...but i do know Barry well, and can safely say he is a genuine nice guy! and does know his stuff also and is very experienced with herps, he may appear rather short today though as he has just had an op on his back...so cut him some slack with the p`s n q`s :lol2:
































can i have my tenner now mate? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Ian.g said:


> can i have my tenner now mate? :whistling2::lol2:


A Macklots python not enough? Jeez......:lol2:















and yes it hurts!waah waah waaaaaaaah!:war:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

I think the best advice i could give you is to stop and think. Read as many books and search the internet till your fingers bleed. Find an animal you REALLY like even if its a case of liking 10. Even if you wanted say a retic do as much research as physically possible, get to handle other peoples snakes and help them clean out animals, even offer to do a free shift here and there for different rep shops to get to learn the animals and their behaviours. One thing that isnt going right for you is using wikipedia to make out its the knowledge of yourself. Now fair enough trying to big yourself up and make yourself look good, no-one wants to look like a noob but dont come across so arrogant with your posts. Personally i hate corn snakes, thers people on here that are besotted with them. Everyone has an opinion and you should respect that opinion not say er i hate them there ugly or boring and so on. I've got a bit of a rep on here for saying silly things but you live and learn: victory:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

BarneyM said:


> you sold her - i sold gerry an adult female nicaraguan dwarf boa which he sold a few weeks laterbut i didnt complain it was his choice he bought her off me and if i didnt want her being sold on i shouldnt have made the sale - i accepted that


Difference was now i know Gerry only had her to swap with you , when i found out you were selling a ATB i asked if it was my original one and you said no, i understand i sold her but i thought she was going to someone who really wanted her.
I didnt want her shoved from pillar to post which is why i would of bought her back but you lied to me.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/187454-testing-water.html
Find something you like and try keeping it for longer than a week , now theres a challenge!


----------



## Lizard_Legs (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Ian.g said:


> i i know Barry well, and can safely say he is a genuine nice guy! and does know his stuff also and is very experienced with herps,


I shall second that staement and stick a cherry on top !

AZUK 
The Daddy of all Pinbulls


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

rachy said:


> Difference was now i know Gerry only had her to swap with you , when i found out you were selling a ATB i asked if it was my original one and you said no, i understand i sold her but i thought she was going to someone who really wanted her.
> I didnt want her shoved from pillar to post which is why i would of bought her back but you lied to me.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/187454-testing-water.html
> Find something you like and try keeping it for longer than a week , now theres a challenge!


 
yeah your right becuase the bci's i bought a year ago arnt the same ones i have now :whistling2:


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

As long as you like you who cares?
Yeah ok maybe you've changed reps like the weather and i agree that perhaps you should slow it down a bit,can't say i've never had a change of heart myself,i've kept geckos before and decided i didn't want to keep them anymore after hmmmm quite a few years actually.
Remember though this is JUST a forum with a few hudred people that don't really know you from jack and i doubt you will ever know the majority personally.There's only a tiny few people here that i have any respect for and they're the ones who don't always spurt their mouths off especially when they haven't a clue what they're talking about :lol2:and they usually turn out to be kids or big kids with a hell of a lot more bark than bite.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Heavenlyhogs said:


> As long as you like you who cares?
> Yeah ok maybe you've changed reps like the weather and i agree that perhaps you should slow it down a bit,can't say i've never had a change of heart myself,i've kept geckos before and decided i didn't want to keep them anymore after hmmmm quite a few years actually.
> Remember though this is JUST a forum with a few hudred people that don't really know you from jack and i doubt you will ever know the majority personally.There's only a tiny few people here that i haveany respect for and they're the ones who don't always spurt their mouths off especially when they haven't a clue what they're talking about :lol2:


well said:no1:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Unfortunately Barney you have been just as guilty as doing to others what you are saying people do to you.

There was a thread a little while ago from a young lad looking at getting a particular type of snake, I think it was a Taiwanese Beauty or a Blue Beauty cannot remember which but I do remember your post telling him that he should not consider it because he currently owned a corn and a royal and you did not think he had enough experience for it.... and if someone had said that to you, you would have gone off on one.

It's comments like that that make people take whatever else you say with rather large pinches of salt.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

You annoy me because I keep getting BarneyM and BarryM mixed up


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Blackecho said:


> You annoy me because I keep getting BarneyM and BarryM mixed up



Ouch.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i've just read thru this thread and noticed this reply below,



Roewammi said:


> oh barney ive just seen your thread for swapping your el sal dwarf boas, you've put you've been thinking about swapping them for a very long time....youve had them 1 month! dont do it again!


and our reply was



BarneyM said:


> no no i am getting that locked... i was having a real bad evening but i know thats no excuse :bash:



but you have just asked me if i wanted to swap you pair of boas for a trio of royals or a milksnake.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Barney,

Personally I thought you were sound. But as we spoke more and more you began to get under my skin. Yes it's okay asking for advice, however, you don't take it or you either know the question anyway. I think the problem you have on me is, theres no respect, no manners. I also think you don't know what to do with yourself. One minute you want a Macklotts, The other you don't, likewise with the ATB's. Now it's onto Milksnakes, You are willing to get rid of the female Mexican as you don't have space, as qouted;



> if i had the space this girl would not be up for grabs and if i dont find a female mexican i wouldnt hesitate to keep her - she is swop only, no sale...
> 
> 
> > So if your after a Pueblan for your other one, How can you have room for say half a dozen hatchlings but not enough for one adult, which will most probably take up just as much room as the hatchlings would in there tub. I don't know, you just come across like you want everything and that you don't respect the animals you are given.
> ...


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Don't really know you so tbh I don't really care about you.. really you're just words on a screen to me so I've no reason to like or dislike you.

But I do remember one thing you did which got my back up a bit; you were saying how you didn't like bitey snakes.. Yet you claimed to "specialise" in amazon tree boas, bought a Macklotts python, & want a Taiwanese Beauty Snake.

..Makes sense. :roll:


----------



## Akro (Aug 16, 2008)

Dude i have NO problems with ya!!! 

BTW i never gave you that feedback because it kept telling me the link was invalid.........sorry


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

Akro said:


> Dude i have NO problems with ya!!!
> 
> BTW i never gave you that feedback because it kept telling me the link was invalid.........sorry


 
feedback for what?


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

i don't know if someone like me or not... or maybe one person might not like me for letting him know that his selling his viv for higher price than shops


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

sushigeezer said:


> i don't know if someone like me or not... or maybe one person might not like me for letting him know that his selling his viv for higher price than shops



oooops - ah well haha good job that was ages ago and its now full :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

maybe leaving and returning one day in the future will replenish my reputation?


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Seriously now, does no one else think this thread is just attention seeking ludicracy?

It's a frickin internet forum for Christ's sake why on earth would you care what others thought of you? Personally, after seeing this thread, I think you need to get a grip.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

BarneyM said:


> I think I have a bad reputation on this forum an I think i know why..
> 
> 1)I have very strong views and opinions when it comes to husbandary
> 2)I have been taught things probably differently to otehr people and so i may disagree with other members or you may disagree with me - I am only going on what I am taught
> ...


I don't know if you do or not 'cus i don't really know you


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

claire_e_dodd said:


> Seriously now, does no one else think this thread is just attention seeking ludicracy?
> 
> It's a frickin internet forum for Christ's sake why on earth would you care what others thought of you? Personally, after seeing this thread, I think you need to get a grip.


Well put


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

BarneyM...................

If everybody agreed with eachother we would have nothing to argue about, dont worry what others think, I remember when I got my first royal there were enough peeps jumping down my throat & pulling out my tonsils blaming me but when I returned from rep shop with explanation they all shut up, cos they knew theyd jumped the gun too soon.:whistling2:

But hey live & let live, if not kill em'


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

claire_e_dodd said:


> Seriously now, does no one else think this thread is just attention seeking ludicracy?
> 
> It's a frickin internet forum for Christ's sake why on earth would you care what others thought of you? Personally, after seeing this thread, I think you need to get a grip.


 
Has your application for the samaritans gone through yet ,you`re a natural :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

claire_e_dodd said:


> Seriously now, does no one else think this thread is just attention seeking ludicracy?
> 
> It's a frickin internet forum for Christ's sake why on earth would you care what others thought of you? Personally, after seeing this thread, I think you need to get a grip.


 
I think that says all that needs to be said.:2thumb:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Who care`s whether anyone likes you ,bloody hell every time i make a thread it`s like castle Frankenstien round my gaff,flaming torches ,pitch forks,burgermeister the friggin lot .

Though i am going to tell the burgermeister to move his hot food trolley down a bit as it`s annoying the neighbours.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

BarneyM said:


> I think I have a bad reputation on this forum an I think i know why..
> 
> 1)I have very strong views and opinions when it comes to husbandary
> 2)I have been taught things probably differently to otehr people and so i may disagree with other members or you may disagree with me - I am only going on what I am taught
> ...


no darling you have a bed reputation because you earnt it!

A)you messed about with ur amazons and you hounded the forum to sell them and just wanted them gone.

B) you then got some boas and then kept going on about how boring they were and how u regretted swapping the amazons for you.

C) i collected a Macklotts from Norwich show for you, delivered it free for u. you hounded me that day with so many snakes you wanted. When delivering the snake for you i told you i needed to do it asap however it was several hours later you could only meet due to a family meal. If you had a pre arrangement for a snake to be delivered dont go out for a meal!!!

D) You didnt even allow your macklotts to settle in, within 24 hours you was handling him, you handled him daily without letting him settle at all.

E) Mr Macklotts then went up for sale in less than a week of you getting the poor thing. So My friend brought it from you via myself who collected the snake.

F) you kept chopping and changing your mind on where to meet me to collect this snake.

you stated Mr Macklotts was very nasty nippy etc however after he settled in with my friend he was fine and still is.

G) within a couple of days of selling Mr Macklotts you had already gotten a milk snake

makes me wonder how long it will take until miss Milk snake is sold or whatever you also have gotten since.

I also note that now not only snakes you want but now you want Lizards. 

If these lizards are going to be going in and out of your house as often as snakes can i pre order some female cresties :lol2:

Sorry Barney but your reputation is one of which you have obtained yourself.

I do think you should slow down a bit and maybe do a lot more researching!!!

Sorry for the rant but I think its necessary in this matter


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

wned8:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Mush said:


> no darling you have a bed reputation because you earnt it!
> 
> A)you messed about with ur amazons and you hounded the forum to sell them and just wanted them gone.
> 
> ...


I believe that is what's commonly known as Bitch slapped!:notworthy:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

This is the aforementioned bitey feisty Mac (I have called him Mac)



















Handled him to move him from the tub he was in when I got him from Mush and he was absolutely fine. I've not had so much as a hiss out of him, and he's out almost every night and seems to love it.

I don't know you at all Barney, so I can't really comment, but you did start to take the mickey a bit when I was arranging to buy Mac from you which was annoying.

Still you're young and have a lot to learn and a lot of experience to gain, hopefully you'll do that before you buy more snakes.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

MrsP said:


> This is the aforementioned bitey feisty Mac (I have called him Mac)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I'm biased when it comes to Macklotti,but how could anyone let him go?! Still,good for you,he's a cracker!


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

He is gorgeous and one of my favourites out of all my snakes to handle, which is ironic as I thought I was getting something nasty!! 

Some of my mates have referred to me as the snake whisperer though :lol2:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

MrsP said:


> He is gorgeous and one of my favourites out of all my snakes to handle, which is ironic as I thought I was getting something nasty!!
> 
> Some of my mates have referred to me as the snake whisperer though :lol2:


They are a very misjudged species in my opinion,they have a wicked feeding response is all,once out the viv they are generally very calm,and very very inquisitive pythons.I love them.: victory:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

This was his first feed with me:










He's also done a perfect shed too.


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

You have always bin a good friend to me, and helped me out if i asked!! I like you!! x


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

BarneyM said:


> I dont want a baad reputation, I want to be liked and i want people to possibly respect my advice, knowledge and experience - so please can you help me out weather you hate me or not..


I find the best thing is not to worry about your reputation or whether people like you... as long as you keep in mind the following:

Being polite, explaining what you mean in clear, properly spelled and grammatically correct posts (and don't hesitate or whinge if someone asks you for more detail or says they disagree - if you think they're wrong, explain why without being offensive) and never directly insulting anyone you talk to usually means you'll find people will listen. Being respected comes with time and with quality of advice; being liked is a matter of personal preference. 

I don't know if people LIKE me (and I don't care - the people who will like me will like me regardless, the people who don't... well, they don't live in my house so it doesn't matter whether we get along or not!), but I get the feeling people *listen* to me even if they may disagree with certain aspects of my advice. For that matter, I LIKE it when people disagree IF they can explain why they disagree; I like learning how other people do things differently because I'm willing to change how I do things if someone else can show me why their way is better.

I disagree personally with the amount of chopping and changing you did with your snakes, but I can't honestly throw stones since I have some animals I bought as I was quite keen and now (nearly a year on, mind) I'm finding that they aren't what I had hoped they would be. 
I disagree with saying that you're an "expert" in any animal; unless you have something like a degree in herpetology and your masters thesis was on the life of a specific species, I don't believe the word "expert" applies. Enthusiast certainly (I am a corn and royal enthusiast, but I'd never say I'm an expert - there's still so much to learn!) or dedicated hobbyist maybe?

But in all, I don't know you well enough to like you (or dislike you) ... and although I haven't seen you give apparently abysmal advice without solid explanation behind it (which would be a loss of baseline respect) I don't think any post I've read has been a sparkling diamond of new and supportable useful information either, which would gain you my respect even if it didn't make me like you - there are a number of members here who I probably wouldn't LIKE if I met them in person (at least not on first impression) but that I respect even when I disagree with them.

I suppose what I was really trying to say in this post is...

People will respect you if what you say commands respect for factuality, usefulness or inspiration.
People will like you if you are someone that person would normally like.

You can change the former - in many cases by just changing how you write your posts - but the latter... much more difficult!


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Macs have an uncanny knack of lureing you into a false sense of security, they very rarely hiss and can bite when your least expecting it. I love them don't get me wrong but please never let your guard down,there Sods no doubt.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

AZUK said:


> Macs have an uncanny knack of lureing you into a false sense of security, they very rarely hiss and can bite when your least expecting it. I love them don't get me wrong but please never let your guard down,there Sods no doubt.


Wasn't it an 8 or 9ft Macklots that decided to eat your arm Dave,resulting in you trying to not only get to the shower to get him off,whilst avoiding the Mrs finding out but not getting the copious amount of blood on the carpet at the same time?:lol2:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> I find the best thing is not to worry about your reputation or whether people like you... as long as you keep in mind the following:
> 
> Being polite, explaining what you mean in clear, properly spelled and grammatically correct posts (and don't hesitate or whinge if someone asks you for more detail or says they disagree - if you think they're wrong, explain why without being offensive) and never directly insulting anyone you talk to usually means you'll find people will listen. Being respected comes with time and with quality of advice; being liked is a matter of personal preference.
> 
> ...



thanks for your reply but as i said earlier in the thrwad i have never called myself and expert :S


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

barry.m said:


> wasn't it an 8 or 9ft macklots that decided to eat your arm dave,resulting in you trying to not only get to the shower to get him off,whilst avoiding the mrs finding out but not getting the copious amount of blood on the carpet at the same time?:lol2:


*yup !*


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

AZUK said:


> Macs have an uncanny knack of lureing you into a false sense of security, they very rarely hiss and can bite when your least expecting it. I love them don't get me wrong but please never let your guard down,there Sods no doubt.


Trust me, I handle him with the same care I take when handling my adult female boa. She's usually very calm and gentle, but I never take that for granted. I handle all of my snakes in the same way.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I find the best thing is not to worry about your reputation or whether people like you... as long as you keep in mind the following:
> 
> Being polite, explaining what you mean in clear, properly spelled and grammatically correct posts (and don't hesitate or whinge if someone asks you for more detail or says they disagree - if you think they're wrong, explain why without being offensive) and never directly insulting anyone you talk to usually means you'll find people will listen. Being respected comes with time and with quality of advice; being liked is a matter of personal preference.
> 
> ...


I don't know you but i certainly listen to what you say and although i don't agree with 100% of it i can tell your very knowledgeable, much more experienced than me, and i respect you and your opinion.: victory:


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

that and some of the things u say are plain wrong, no view or learned way about it.

ed



BarneyM said:


> I think I have a bad reputation on this forum an I think i know why..
> 
> 1)I have very strong views and opinions when it comes to husbandary
> 2)I have been taught things probably differently to otehr people and so i may disagree with other members or you may disagree with me - I am only going on what I am taught
> ...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've done about everything there is to do wrong. i've killed perfectly healthy critters because i didn't know any better. i've done all kinds of crazy stuff before. i can't really say too much. ... but i'm a yank so we're expected to screw up. that's my. story and i'm sticking to it!!:lol2:


----------



## ninja_636 (Oct 19, 2008)

but i'm a yank so we're expected to screw up. 


so true so true :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ninja_636 said:


> *but i'm a yank so we're expected to screw up. *
> 
> 
> so true so true :2thumb:


 this is why americans will impress you... we tend to exceed your expectations......:lol2:


----------

